# Craftsman Shaper Model 113.23920



## PrimeRibAndADew (Sep 5, 2012)

A friend of mine said, "I have a shaper I'll never use again, (he is n his 80s) would you like it?" I said "sure, how much?" He said free, my favorite price. So I now have an old craftsman shaper in excellent condition but no manual and only one cutter. Hmmm. I believe the cutters are 1/2" bore. I have a few questions. Does anyone know where I can find cutters? Do I need to stick with Craftsman cutters or will I be able to use other manufacturers cutters? Does anyone have any insight to share about this particular shaper?


----------



## elm (Jul 13, 2013)

Gee… The very model shaper I am trying to resolve the mystery of the missing lock stud and associated parts and how to properly install them.
You can find the manual at vintagemachinery.org.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

You can get cutters from a variety of venders. You can get bushings so 3/4 cutters can be used. Mcls woodworking is one place to check.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

I have the Craftsman 113-239291 which is the same unit as the 239201 including the steel legs, purchased in late 1970's. I purchased 6 different cutters and a multiple sized bearing/coller set. The cutters were only HSS and didn't stay sharp well at all when used on hardwoods. They were only available on special order and were discontinued sometime in the 80;s or early 90's. Additionally, I added a reverseable switch so I can feed work from either direction and install the cutters from either side, top or bottom down. Woodmaster1 is correct in that MLCS (not Mcls) carries several most with 3/4" bore and 1/2" shaft reducer bearing. I haven't purchased any for fear the 1/2hp motor would not eaisly operate the heavier larger sized cutters; rail and style set or panel cutters I'd really like to have.

Woodmaster1, What say ye about using the larger cutters on our machines, MLCS customer service didn;t answer me and I haven't talked with Tech Support?


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

I have that shaper in my shop, bought it new in the mid 1970s. Works well. Cutters can be had from Grizzly (www.grizzly.com), look under shaper cutters. All the cutters now days are carbide. You DO need a reversing switch if you are going to use cutters that can be flipped upside down on the spindle. You have to run the work in the opposite direction. I should note that this type of home shop shaper has given way to electric routers that now have the power to handle large cutters whereas they didn't until recently. As you got it for FREE, it shouldn't bother you to spend a little money on the cutters for it. Quite a bargain!

Planeman

P.S. I would love to know the recommended cutter speed for this thing. Years ago I just estimated when I was sizing up the motor and pulleys. What I have works, but I would still like to know.


----------



## Handtooler (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks Planeman40. Do you use any large diameter heavy cutters sucessfully? I have drop leaf table set rabeting cutter glue joint etc which are all 1/2" bore and only about 11/2-2' diameter.


----------



## kimballd (Jul 27, 2013)

Here is an ebay link, lots of new and used cutters
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_sop=1&_lncat=0&_sacat=0&_from=R40&_nkw=shaper+cutters&_ipg=200&rt=nc

Here is a link to Oella Saw & Tool, Dan there is very knowlegable and helpful. Sells lots of new and used cutters and also sharpens them
http://stores.ebay.com/Oella-Saw-and-Tool?_trksid=p2047675.l2563

good luck


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

I have used 3/4" cutters with bushings and it worked fine on the craftsman shaper at school. I have also used a 1 3/4 hp PC router to cut raised panels at home and had no problems.


----------



## wudwrx4u (Sep 13, 2013)

I have ths shaper and the manual. It is free to a good home


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Do you use any large diameter heavy cutters successfully?

Quite frankly I don't use my shaper at all. I bought it to round out my woodworking machine collection but I only used it a couple of times. I use routers for the job. The shaper sits forlornly in a corner of the shop taking up space. These things are pretty much dinosaurs supplanted by routers these days. I occasionally think about using the motor for something else but never have. It works well though. The cutters are more expensive than router cutters which is a drawback. I guess they have their uses in a production situation, however for a home shop routers are the way to go.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

> Do you use any large diameter heavy cutters successfully?
> 
> Quite frankly I don t use my shaper at all. I bought it to round out my woodworking machine collection but I only used it a couple of times. I use routers for the job. The shaper sits forlornly in a corner of the shop taking up space. These things are pretty much dinosaurs supplanted by routers these days. I occasionally think about using the motor for something else but never have. It works well though. The cutters are more expensive than router cutters which is a drawback. I guess they have their uses in a production situation, however for a home shop routers are the way to go.
> 
> - Planeman40


I picked up the small Shaper from Grizzly a few years back to replace a flimsy router table, works fantastic and still have the option to use the shaper heads if required (very seldom). The Grizz, comes with 1/2" and 3/4" adapters as well as the router adapters 1/4" and 1/2" shafts work. More than enough power for a hobby shop. IMHO.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I have an old Delta shaper and never used it. I bought it used about 10 years ago, cleaned it up and everything works as it should. I tried it once and it works fine, but haven't found a need to use it. It even has the reverse switch. I think the reason why I don't use it is because of not having the right cutter for a particular joint. That is when I turn to my router, because router bits are easier to come by when needed. Shaper cutters have to be ordered from suppliers and that takes time.


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

I still feel bad about the shaper I got for free. The guy said that it wouldn't cut, though it did run. So I figured I could fix it. Yup! He had it in reverse. I never told him, thinking he'd feel worse if I told him how I 'fixed' it.

I don't use it much, preferring the routers and router table.


----------

